# Is this normal?



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Hi!
Me and my guy I’ve been seeing for a few months have an incredible chemistry. Every time we have sex it’s intense, amazing and magical lol. This past Sunday- I was over visiting him and we went at it 4 times. And he came every time. My girlfriend said I doubt he came 4 times. It doesn’t matter how many times he comes but I love that we did it together a few times, and the sounds he makes- make me feel like I turn him on so much:

Sue


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

How old is he? Even at my age I can occasionally manage 4 times in a day. And I'm sure you DO turn him on, or he wouldn't try so much.


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Married but Happy said:


> How old is he? Even at my age I can occasionally manage 4 times in a day. And I'm sure you DO turn him on, or he wouldn't try so much.


He’s 43. He’s the first one that I’ve had do this. It makes me happy I turn him on. He does the same for me.
Never had this type of chemistry with someone. It’s nice!!


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Every man is different. Some can go several times in a day, others cannot. I can't even do every day, let alone 2+ times in one day, but my refractory period blows (or lack thereof). 

Enjoy it, have fun, and don't worry about it.


----------



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

Sue4473 said:


> Hi!
> Me and my guy I’ve been seeing for a few months have an incredible chemistry. Every time we have sex it’s intense, amazing and magical lol. This past Sunday- I was over visiting him and we went at it 4 times. And he came every time. My girlfriend said I doubt he came 4 times. It doesn’t matter how many times he comes but I love that we did it together a few times, and the sounds he makes- make me feel like I turn him on so much:
> 
> Sue


I am 42 and yes have sex with my girlfriend atleast 5 times in a day. It’s because she gives me mind blowing blowjobs and i am a good licker (that’s what she says to me). Sometimes groaning could be fake but yes it’s fine as long as you are making the other person cum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Sue4473 said:


> Hi!
> Me and my guy I’ve been seeing for a few months have an incredible chemistry. Every time we have sex it’s intense, amazing and magical lol. This past Sunday- I was over visiting him and we went at it 4 times. And he came every time. My girlfriend said I doubt he came 4 times. It doesn’t matter how many times he comes but I love that we did it together a few times, and the sounds he makes- make me feel like I turn him on so much:
> 
> Sue


Keep in mind that the orgasm and the ejaculation are actually two separate things. If a man can keep going, he can experience additional orgasms without ejaculation. Furthermore there is a recovery period, after which men can ejaculate again. Usually, it takes longer and longer each time before the ejaculation occurs. And there is a point of no more, so to speak. However most men are capable of 2 or 3 times within a given session, assuming enough overall time is taken. The amount of time between each ejaculations varies between men. The thing is most men are conditioned, either physically or mentally, with the idea that it's one and done.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

He’s probably faking it, you can’t tell if he really came anyway.

Just kidding. It may be NRE, but it’s a good start. Enjoy, and keep enjoying.


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

CharlieParker said:


> He’s probably faking it, you can’t tell if he really came anyway.
> 
> Just kidding. It may be NRE, but it’s a good start. Enjoy, and keep enjoying.


What’s NRE?
Yeah we are enjoying it. He definitely wears me out lol


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Sue4473 said:


> What’s NRE?
> Yeah we are enjoying it. He definitely wears me out lol


New relationship energy.


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

My husband is like that. We have been married for 16 years and he is ready at any moment, sex drive for him hasn’t changed, but I I have lost interest, he made me lose interest because of his behavior. I don’t see him that way anymore.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm 65 and I'm pretty sure a sexy woman could make me come 4 times in 1 day.

Twice would likely be had pretty easily. 

She might have to really work hard for me to orgasm the 3rd and 4th time though.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

I say with respect...it sounds like your friend wants to sabotage your relationship. First she tells you he probably hates giving you oral and now this. Do yourself and your guy a favor and stop talking to her about your sex life. 

My boyfriend is 54 and he has no problem having sex 4 times in a day. Every guy is different.


----------



## just_a_dad (Jun 25, 2020)

marcy* said:


> My husband is like that. We have been married for 16 years and he is ready at any moment, sex drive for him hasn’t changed, but I I have lost interest, he made me lose interest because of his behavior. I don’t see him that way anymore.


I'm new here and I know this is an old post, but if you're reading - what kind of behavior (that made you lose interest) are you talking about?


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

In my younger days easy, maybe more. (Wife and I would play hooky and spend the day), these days, I’m 65, in great shape and can manage 2-3 times.(vacation sex works)


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I can manage at least 5 times a day ..... oh wait, I thought y’all were talking about rubbing her feet😜


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

just_a_dad said:


> I'm new here and I know this is an old post, but if you're reading - what kind of behavior (that made you lose interest) are you talking about?


He is controlling, short tempered, complains a lot, you never know what will make him mad at any moment, or time of the day and night, and expects me to be in the mood after arguing with me. Of course he doesn’t see it as “bad “ behavior, just him pointing out something that I should correct, but don’t you dare critisize him.He causes 99% of our fights and he is the one who tells me to go, leave the house when he gets mad for any stupid reason. So I am tired. I feel like I married a teenager with angry issues who doesn’t know what he wants. What annoys me the most is he pretends to love me, but I feel like he just needs me.


----------

